
Show HN: Live Twitter Sentiment Analysis for #GE2017 - DizzyEwok
http://xavkearney.com/sentiment
======
adamwoodetc
> The results are only based on the tweets posted in the last few seconds,
> hence the sometimes dramatic variation that you may see.

This thing is going to be wild to watch during the televised debates.

~~~
DizzyEwok
That was the plan!

